# Anybody crossfit?



## stone_dragone (Jan 3, 2008)

A coworker of mine has just shown me a few crossfit exercise videos...they look like a great workout.  

Are there any MT members with any "crossfit" experience?  What do y'all think about it if you do it?

http://www.crossfit.com


----------



## rompida (Jan 3, 2008)

I did it for about a year, following the daily workouts on the website.  There are some great concepts, exercises, videos and routines in there.  But, I also had several minor injuries related to their workouts, which would put me on the bench for a week or so.  Met Pukie a couple of times also - which I've heard is a sign that the body is getting more negative results than positive. Some might say my form probably wasn't correct, or something along those lines.  Perhaps, but I need something I can do at home, by myself. 

Anyway, I now do SOME of the crossfit workouts, and alternate them with other workouts I find.  I got more gains in strength and size by doing this.  With crossfit I had a lot of trouble breaking through plateaus.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't used any Crossfit, but the BJJ school down the road offers it.

AoG


----------



## towknee (Jan 3, 2008)

I never heard of it until I saw your post. The combative video examples are very cool.   I like those. 
I made some notes on several of their exercises that they demonstrate. I have no problem believing these folks are very fit.  
Thanks.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been doing crossfit lately; mainly the workout of the day (WOD) to supplement my other training. I love it. The method totally kicks ***.

Here are some youtube clips of some cross fit people doing some workouts. "Julie" whoever she is, is a friggin' beast! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiCj1mTKuXY&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6i-UvB_8V0&NR=1




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o-RM6ebuis&feature=related


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVBgKB4Gnsw&NR=1

These don't seem like a whole lot, until you do them. These workouts will kick your ***, in a good way...


----------

